# Little Deuce Coupe



## smoke665 (Oct 4, 2017)

I wish I could get this little gem in a backpack and sneak it out of the park. I've drooled over it so many times. I just hate to see something so cool being mistreated!




Dollywood09292017_228-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## timor (Oct 4, 2017)

Niiiice !!!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 4, 2017)

timor said:


> Niiiice !!!



Thanks, I thought it was cool.


----------



## baturn (Oct 4, 2017)

Very cool! How is it being mistreated?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 5, 2017)

baturn said:


> Very cool! How is it being mistreated?


Mistreated in that he is not the one treating it....[emoji12]


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 5, 2017)

baturn said:


> Very cool! How is it being mistreated?



For the last couple years or so it has been parked in the same spot, exposed to the elements. It was originally painted a shiny gold, but the sun has dulled it to more of a crappy tan, which was the reason for the B&W conversion. Though it screams turn me loose let me fly down the highway, I truthfully don't know if it even runs. I've wanted a classic 5 window since since before I could legally drive, but life and obligations got in the way. 

The wife's car is coming up for replacement, I wonder?


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 5, 2017)

Love the whole scene with the pump and lettering on the shop.

Great image.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 5, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Love the whole scene with the pump and lettering on the shop.
> 
> Great image.



Thank you. Kinda bummed me out that I had to crop the left side, because the Chevy is a classic as well, but there were people/kids etc. in the way, the time required to clone everything out was more then I wanted to deal with.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2017)

Is that actually a Deuce, or just a repo body kit?


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Is that actually a Deuce, or just a repo body kit?



Though I didn't lay hands on to verify it, I'm pretty sure the body at least wss.


----------



## fmw (Oct 8, 2017)

The builder saved some money on mufflers.  Just kidding.  Nice shot.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 8, 2017)

fmw said:


> The builder saved some money on mufflers.  Just kidding.  Nice shot.



Thank you. Look again on the mufflers, the headers have bolt on cut out plates for when you don't need or want to muffle the sound. That pipe, going down under from the header is the exhaust system for "legal operation" on the road


----------



## enezdez (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice Shot!!!

Believe it or not, there is a guy a few blocks from my house who parks a _Lamborghini_ in the street.  They appear to have money because they also park a Maserati, high end Dodge Charger & a Harley.  Usually, when it snows the removes the Lamborghini, but last year maybe he was out of town & it got incase in ice for nearly three weeks...

I have a Grand Cherokee, it's never slept on the street - lmao

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 9, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Nice Shot!!!
> 
> Believe it or not, there is a guy a few blocks from my house who parks a _Lamborghini_ in the street.  They appear to have money because they also park a Maserati, high end Dodge Charger & a Harley.  Usually, when it snows the removes the Lamborghini, but last year maybe he was out of town & it got incase in ice for nearly three weeks...
> 
> ...



Thanks!! This was in a commercial park, so it was "window dressing" on the outside. But I know those kind of folks that do what you describe. Have to scratch my head when I see it.


----------

